# First time ABTs!



## inyermouth (Jul 12, 2013)

Well Ive only been smoking for a few months, but had to try my hand at ABTs.  I had some chorizo to burn up so I used that instead of the smokies and I tell ya what, these guys came out amazing!  Mixed the cooked chorizo right in with the cream cheese, lil cayenne pepper and a lil chili powder!  Smoked at 250 ish until the bacon was done.  Perfecto!  Here ya have em:













IMG_0791.jpg



__ inyermouth
__ Jul 12, 2013


















IMG_0792.jpg



__ inyermouth
__ Jul 12, 2013


















IMG_0795.jpg



__ inyermouth
__ Jul 12, 2013


















IMG_0799.jpg



__ inyermouth
__ Jul 12, 2013


















IMG_0800_face0.jpg



__ inyermouth
__ Jul 12, 2013


















IMG_0805.jpg



__ inyermouth
__ Jul 12, 2013


----------



## jrshort4150 (Jul 12, 2013)

They look delicious. I'm a newbie and going to give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## reinhard (Jul 13, 2013)

Great idea for the filling. They look great!!! Reinhard


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 13, 2013)

Yummers!  I would try those!

Kat


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 13, 2013)

Great looking. ABT' are a great begining to a good meal...


----------



## driedstick (Jul 21, 2013)

Those look great good job


----------

